# Just moved to Italy 2 weeks ago



## Renpa (Apr 26, 2012)

Ciao! I just moved from the US to Italy with my husband 2 weeks ago, for his job. As of right now, we are in Gallarate. I am also finding it hard to get out as I dont speak Italian yet, and was wondering if there is anyone in the area that is also learning Italian or has any advice about living in Italy. Ive seen a few posts on here about it being hard to transition so I figure, Id better get the ball rolling so I dont get depressed! I am alone a lot and Im not so used to that....its quite boring! Any other expats in Gallarate???
Renae


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Renae

Thanks for your message on my thread. Welcome to the Forum, and welcome to Italy. 

Such a shame we're so far away from each other.... I know Gallarate but only in that I think it's quite close to Malpensa airport, which I go to from time to time to collect guests etc. It takes me about 2 hours driving, and although it's an easy drive it's extremely boring! Also it costs the best part of 50 euros for the return trip including tolls and diesel, so I don't think I'll be visiting you regularly, but if I am dropping someone off at the airport early in the day I'll contact you and maybe we can meet for a coffee or something.

I do hope you'll be happy in Italy. My advice for you would be to join an Italian language class - the commune may run them for "stranieri" in your local school, and they're usually free, so it's a good way to get out and meet people, although when I did it, I was the only English speaker! 

Feel free to contact me through the message service if you've got any questions

Amanda


----------



## Renpa (Apr 26, 2012)

Shoot, I thought we were closer! Well, all said (or read) I hope youre doing well as your daughter If youre ever in the area, mail me...I'll be here


----------



## Gregv (Apr 29, 2012)

Renpa said:


> Shoot, I thought we were closer! Well, all said (or read) I hope youre doing well as your daughter If youre ever in the area, mail me...I'll be here


Renpa,

Maybe this will be of some help. It's the book that helped me the most to learn Italian in the beginning. I was conversational in just a couple weeks, nothing else has helped me this much.

I can't post a link but just google "teach yourself essential italian grammar". It's by Anna Proudfoot.

Italy is very different than America. You have to embrace the mentality and love life! There is so much beauty and freedom here I don't think I could ever go back!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Renpa (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you, Greg! After next week, I will have a perm. address and should be able to order the book. The reviews look good too, so thanks again


Gregv said:


> Renpa,
> 
> Maybe this will be of some help. It's the book that helped me the most to learn Italian in the beginning. I was conversational in just a couple weeks, nothing else has helped me this much.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkProsser (May 10, 2012)

Renpa, how are you getting on? My wife Delfina and I are moving just north of Milan at the end of the month, near Lake Como. From the thread you are not far away? We too have to learn the language pretty quickly. Maybe good to connect. Let me know. Best wishes, Mark


----------



## teoghi (May 17, 2012)

Renpa said:


> Ciao! I just moved from the US to Italy with my husband 2 weeks ago, for his job. As of right now, we are in Gallarate. I am also finding it hard to get out as I dont speak Italian yet, and was wondering if there is anyone in the area that is also learning Italian or has any advice about living in Italy. Ive seen a few posts on here about it being hard to transition so I figure, Id better get the ball rolling so I dont get depressed! I am alone a lot and Im not so used to that....its quite boring! Any other expats in Gallarate???
> Renae


Hi Renae, i'm italian and new to this forum (as you can see )

I'm looking for english/spanish-speaking people to practice or, you know, to hang around, share experiences, or in your case share languages )

I live in Milan, but a lot of my relatives live right there in Gallarate (or near, like Busto or Cardano) so i'm usually around your area: so if you wanna meet up, or just talking or smtg, please let me know 

Bye and enjoy italy!


----------



## LornaD (May 30, 2012)

Hi there

I live 10 minutes away from Gallarate but i am moving to Gallarate in August... where are you and would you like to meet for coffee? Ive been in italy for over 1 year now!


----------

